# Its part of living off the land.



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

I do my best to live off the land (its hard because i still need to work), and its this time of the year again, The struggle of not getting attached to these bunnys...


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

OOOOH man alive, you have to admit, little critters are cute as heck. I remember 4H members as a kid who raised animals and sold them at auction and it broke their hearts for sure. I'm sure it is real easy for you to get attached to all these cute little guys.

wll


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

wll said:


> OOOOH man alive, you have to admit, little critters are cute as heck. I remember 4H members as a kid who raised animals and sold them at auction and it broke their hearts for sure. I'm sure it is real easy for you to get attached to all these cute little guys.
> 
> wll


Yeah they are so cute! but its better meat then buying that mass produced meats! I dont buy much meat because i have many animals but slaughtering a cow is not something i do a lot so i do buy beef in small quantites (i do have cows but they give me some good milk so why should i kill them ? ) and i buy it from a guy i know that have cows grown free in the mountains  One time a baby duck got really attached to me, when he grew i really couldnt bring myself to turn him into food, He lived a long happy life as my breeding duck


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

LoL, you could always keep your favourites as parent stock...


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

ermagerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrsh so cute


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i killed more animals than i care to remember and for 5 years i was a meat cutter for a mobile butcher but i lost my killing instinct and i just can't do it anymore i would rather watch them play in the yard than eat them ,if i had to kill to eat i could but they have meat at the store so the critters are safe here


----------

